# San Sebastion and Cadaques campsite suggestions please?



## Rub-A-Dub (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello All.I have just discovered your excellent forum and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice.
I will be arriving in Santander in the summer with my wife and two young teenage lads and would like to go straight to San Sebastion for 3/4 nights camping,(campervan and awning)then travel to Cadaques,possibly via Barcelona,for 3/4 nights.Can anyone recommend sites in these areas?
I also want to take the family to Barcelona for a visit and was wondering whether to take the train from Cadaques for a day trip rather than drive?Not sure this is possible or whether to just stop on the journey back from Cadaques.
Any opinions or advice would be great.Many thanks :wink:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

For Barca we would recommend Camping Barcelona found at 
http://www.campingbarcelona.com/index.asp?idLengua=3

They run a free bus into Barca which takes about 20 mins. It drops you at Planet Hollywood in the City Centre.


----------



## Rub-A-Dub (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for that,I shall have a look :wink:


----------



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

*Camping San Sebastian*

Would recommend, Camping Igueldo, San Sebastian. Can be a little lively at weekends as they have chalets which are popular, but a lovely site and stunning views. A very good Restaurant attached.

Interesting approach road, but no problem whatsoever, just looks daunting at the start. We are almost 8 mt..............so no worries.

GPS 43.304583 -2.045889


----------



## Rub-A-Dub (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Louventadou,I am laid up with a bad back at the moment,so I have nothing else to do but search for ideas,I shall have a look right now,much appreciated,all the best


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have stayed a few times at Camping Zarautz at Zarautz. Excellent site high up on the coast with panoramic views over the bay. Reception staff speak English

http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/index_en.html


----------



## Rub-A-Dub (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you too javea,excellent :wink:


----------

